# Hiring an electric scooter in Spain



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Rosemary has managed to become chair bound due to a sprained tendon. I have been trying to hire an electric scooter for her but without success, there are plenty further down south but so far no luck local to Benicassim .

Any suggestions ? 

Bryan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most big hospitals will have a shop close by. In Spain you even buy your own crutches should you need them.

I suggest asking at the nearest Doctor's Surgery where you can find a shop. Typically major Hospitals tend to serve large areas and towns. I am sure there will be one in Castellon.

Here are search results from Google.es for "alquiler silla de ruedas en Castellon", hire a wheel chair in Castellon: http://www.paginasamarillas.es/ortopedias/all-ma/castellon/all-is/all-ci/all-ba/all-pu/all-nc/1

Some of these may speak English if you don't speak Spanish. Alternatively find someone who can speak both to help you, Alan.

I see the title has been edited, I assumed you wanted an electric wheelchair, still the same shops probably do mobility type scooters.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You could drop these people an email. They have 24 shops throughout Spain and may have one close to where you need one or may know of a company close by.

http://www.amigo24.com/localizacion-indice.php


----------

